# Various field trips all over the world



## Kumalo (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello,

i just updated my homepage with another country.
Comments in my guestbook are appreciated:

http://www.kumalo.de.tl/Introduction-english.htm

regards,
Philipp


----------



## patotxiki (Nov 24, 2010)

Very nice pictures and trips Philipp :clap:


----------



## willychon (Nov 26, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! I hope someday you come to mexico, and go out and take some pictures XD


----------



## Kumalo (Nov 26, 2010)

Mexico will be one of my next destinations. I have a good friend in Mexico city and I promised to visit 
Regards,
Philipp


----------



## MaartenSFS (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, mate! I lived near Vietnam in China and it looked quite similar. That Nephila sp. looks massive. I need to move back ASAP. This place is killing my soul.. =S Of the countries you visited which would you stay to live in, if you could? I recommend that you also visit Yunnan province of China in the future. O, were you driving a motorcycle yourself, to get around? That's my style of travel too. I learn the local language and just take off and explore.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Nov 27, 2010)

You've made some great trips Philipp! Wonderful shots and amazing biodiversity findings. Congrats!

Regards,
Pato


----------



## Royal_T's (Jan 13, 2011)

Great pics.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow Philipp you are lucky to have visited so many great places and see so many interesting species in their native habitats. Thanks for sharing your website I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Ganoderma (Feb 8, 2011)

very cool photos Philipp!  if you ever want to chat about travel and bugs n stuff shoot me an email/pm.  we have only stuck around eastern asia, but quite enjoy getting shots of "bugs".  been to a couple places on your page, but you found far better stuff there lol.  If your ever in Taiwan, drop us a line


----------



## Kumalo (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,

i am sure on Taiwan or in China there are great spiders to discover 

regards,
Philipp


----------



## NevularScorpion (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats a cool job you have!!  I really want to visit different country and learn their culture while exploring different habitats to look for animals but one of my fears of going there is the language barrier.


----------



## Kumalo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

you would be surprised, most people learn english at school worldwide ;-)

regards,
Philipp


----------



## NevularScorpion (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome! I always feared the language barrier because some immigrants here don't know how to speak english but since they are in their community they still survive here without learning english. like for example when I go to some asian town near my place. I ask some people for direction and they don't understand me  until I find someone that speaks english can help me lol. I never imagine that people from other country are starting to learn english as their four or third language. 

Also, have you ever been in a dangerous situation on your trips to other country ? (like being harass by bad people )


----------



## Kumalo (Feb 10, 2011)

NevularScorpion said:


> Also, have you ever been in a dangerous situation on your trips to other country ? (like being harass by bad people )


Annoying situations... yes. Dangerous situations ...never ;-)


----------



## Kumalo (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi,

I added a new country: Argentina 

http://kumalo.de.tl/Argentina-english.htm


The Ecuador section will be updated soon, after my last trip I added lots of pictures to the german version.

regards,
Philipp


----------

